# FA Writers 2.0 -  Group Relaunch



## Jaxedge (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello fellow writers and poets! My name is Jaxedge, one of the original founders of the original group FAWriters. After the last group bombed out due to some internal staffing issues and seeing other writing groups going inactive as well, I decided to relaunch FAWriters. My plan is to keep us going strong with the help of our members. To tell you all about us, I have put together this introduction guide to establish who and what we are and to setup our group guidelines/rules.


*OUR GOAL*​

As a writing community, it is our goal to provide a healthy community for writers and poets here on FA to interact together and share their works.


*OUR COMMITMENT*​

It is our commitment to provide a monthly prompt for our members to keep them fresh and inspired. We also commit to using our submissions to help our members promote their work and request input or assistance.


*OUR RULES*​

To facilitate a friendly environment, we have a few simple rules our members are asked to follow. If they are not followed, Members will be given up to three warnings before being removed and blocked. By joining our group, you are agreeing to follow these rules. Rules may be changed at any time and members will be notified of changes.
1. We ask that all members interact with each other in a friendly manner when using our page. Any hateful, disrespectful, or hostile comments will not be tolerated.
2. Plagiarism/theft is strictly forbidden. Please only request your own work to be submitted to our page.
3. We adhere to the FA Acceptable Upload Policy with our uploads. Any submission request that does not adhere to the AUP will be rejected. No warnings will be given for this unless there are multiple violations.


*OUR PROMISE*​

Any and all works uploaded to our gallery at out members request will be uploaded in their original format and linked back to the original author and their submission to protect the integrity of their work. There will be no alterations to any uploads made unless requested by the author.


If you're an active  writer or poet and are looking for a community outside of the FA forums to gather, please feel free to drop by and join us. I hope to see you real soon! You can find us at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fawriters2.0


----------



## Fopfox (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounds like a decent plan. Might check it out.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 7, 2015)

Will do. It was pretty cool of them to hook me up when I was getting started.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 7, 2015)

I fav'd it.... now what?


----------



## Jaxedge (Jan 7, 2015)

Gnarl said:


> I fav'd it.... now what?



That's up to you! I've posted January's prompt so you're welcome to use that for your own work and link it back to the page. Also, if you have a work you'd like uploaded to share or for critique you can follow the mini form in the account details to note the info to the group for upload.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 7, 2015)

Neat prompt, especially since the blizzard warning goes into effect at 9 tomorrow morning!


----------



## KenJKitsune (Jan 9, 2015)

Great to see the group get a reboot! Sign me up.


----------



## Jaxedge (Jan 10, 2015)

Just an quick update: We will be posting a weekly newsletter to help keep the group on track, show off the works inspired by our monthly prompts, give resubmitted pieces more exposure, advertise works that our members do not wish to have resubmitted, and to post discussion topics to help improve the group. I just submitted the first one for January so I hope to hear from all our new and existing members! ^^



Gnarl said:


> Neat prompt, especially since the blizzard warning goes into effect at 9 tomorrow morning!


Thanks! I figured it was appropriate given the crazy weather we get this time of year.



KenJKitsune said:


> Great to see the group get a reboot! Sign me up.



We're happy to have you!


----------

